# piller drill mod



## krv3000 (Jul 24, 2010)

HI as you no i got my drill from a boot sale it did not have a depth stop fit ed so i made one up but the measuring scale was difficult to reed so i got a cheep ruler and cut it dawn and fit ed it to the front with carpet tape and it works brill  see pic


----------

